# Hey Neuro...



## Pieces Of E (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a great side by side photo comparison of your 1Dx and your 7D with battery grip attached on your TDP & Flikr pages. I don't think I've ever seen the 2 together like that and it's an interesting glimpse for those of us 7D owners who (a. can't afford a 1Dx & b. don't have a camera store nearby to check the beast out). I just keep looking at the two for differences knowing how much the 7D weighs and feels, etc. I bet the 1Dx is quite a handful. That's pretty cool, thanx.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> your TDP



If you're referring to http://www.the-digital-picture.com, that not Neuro's site.


----------



## Rat (Mar 22, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> Pieces Of E said:
> 
> 
> > your TDP
> ...


And Flickr, which you conveniently cut away together with the word 'pageS', _is_? You might want to check neuro's signature. And have a look at the TDP profile. Mouthwatering stuff :


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 22, 2013)

Pure sleeze...lens pronography. The man has no morals. ;D


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> Pure sleeze...lens pronography. The man has no morals. ;D


What is "pronography"? Photographs of prone nudes? Professional naysaying? Pro Nikon photography? This forum has me really confused.


----------



## Rat (Mar 23, 2013)

AlanF said:


> What is "pronography"? Photographs of prone nudes? Professional naysaying? Pro Nikon photography? This forum has me really confused.


...since I'm already in explanation mode: click. If you meant to be ironic, I missed it


----------



## chauncey (Mar 23, 2013)

OK, I'm a relative newbe to this site after being more active on NAPP and POTN, but since you'll are talking about this Neuro guy, here's my 2 cents...
I like him...Why, well I'm glad you asked. There is a fair number of folks out there that opine that one needs to develop his own style, a recognizable body of work.

Not me, I don't want to be known as a macro, or landscape, or street, or critter photographer...I just want to be able to do a reasonably competent job at them all.
Based on Neuro's flickr site, it would appear that although our philosophies coincide, not much else does...color me green.


----------

